# Saintly's 120cm. (Mark Evans)



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone. It's been some time since i've posted here...maybe over a year or so.

Here's a few pics from my latest 120cm x 55 x 55.

It's been running for 5 weeks now.

Here's a short clip from 3 weeks ago.






And a few images




























Thanks for looking


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful composition, and one of the best tank videos I've seen!


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Stunning tank! Congratulations!


----------



## nicewicz (May 16, 2010)

Great rock work. Truly first class.


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

5 weeks?!!?!? Teach me please, master!


----------



## flyrabbitfly (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, that is really beautiful!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Great tank Saintly.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Really great looking tank you got there!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Release the Kraken! lol it looks like a bunch of tentacles. Still a spectacular tank with some amazing photography, is that riccia I see in the second close up shot? I'm curious if you find this plant to be troublesome because i found that it was hard to keep it from growing in your foreground plants and eventually over taking them making it hard to compete for light and nutrients.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

What video camera did you use?


----------

